# Aktuelle Spielzeit bei mediaplayer



## rhilge (23. Dez 2018)

Hallo,

ich möchte sobald ich mediaplayer.play() ausführe mir in einem Label die aktuelle Spieldauer anzeigen lasse. 
Als scheinbar sinnvolle Methode hab ich getCurrentTime() gefunden. Wie mache ich nun das überprüfen? Mit soetwas wie einem Changelistener?

Danke und Grüße
René


----------



## Xyz1 (23. Dez 2018)

Wer soll Dir jetzt wie antworten?


----------



## rhilge (24. Dez 2018)

Meine Frage ist zunächst, ob meine Annahme mit currentgettime und der Verwendung von einem changelistener korrekt ist. Anschließend wollte ich noch fragen wie denn das grundsätzliche Vorgehen wäre  da ich leider nur recht komplexe Beispiele zb. Bei geeksforgeeks gefunden habe


----------



## Xyz1 (24. Dez 2018)

rhilge hat gesagt.:


> Meine Frage ist zunächst, ob meine Annahme mit currentgettime und der Verwendung von einem changelistener korrekt ist


LineListener
start()
getMicrosecondPosition()
LineEvent.Type.STOP

kenne ich eigentlich nur....



rhilge hat gesagt.:


> komplexe Beispiele


ja da kann viel schiefgehen: IOException | InterruptedException | LineUnavailableException | UnsupportedAudioFileException usw.


----------

